# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Քաղցրավենիք

## Okamigo

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ես շատ եմ սիրում քաղցրավենիք,կոնֆետներ և այլն,շատերը բացառություն չեն,բայց այստեղ մի հարց է ծագում,արդյոք որքան կարելի է ուտել և ինչ ազդեցություն ունի այն իմ առողջության վրա,դե օրինակ եթե ես ամեն օր սնիկերս եմ ուտում,դա նորմալ է? :Blush: 
Կուզենայի լսել ձեր խորհուրդները

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես տոննաներով քաղցրավենիք եմ ուտում ու հիմա աշխարհի ամենաառողջ, ամենախելացի ու *ամենանիհար* մարդն եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Agni (13.01.2010), Diana99 (24.06.2013), Farfalla (12.01.2010), Inna (09.01.2011), Ungrateful (11.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2013), Նարե (12.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.01.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Նիհար ես?Երևի շատ ես սպորտով զբաղվում?

----------


## Kita

Դե չաղանալու խնդիրն կլինի հիմնականում և դրանից առաջացող խնդիրները :Jpit: 
Ես որ մի օր լիքը ուտում եմ, հեետո մի ամիս զզվում :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ճիշտ ա Հայկօի նման  տոննաներով չեմ ուտում,  ուտում եմ  միայն արկղերով, բայց առողջության հետ խնդիր քաղցրի պատճառով չեմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ գիրացել, սպորտով էլ ներկա պահին չեմ զբաղվում: 
Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ քաղցրի չարաշահումը ոչ մի խնդիրներ չի առաջացնում:




> օրինակ եթե ես ամեն օր սնիկերս եմ ուտում,դա նորմալ է?
> Կուզենայի լսել ձեր խորհուրդները


Սնիկերս մի կեր:Բաղադրությունը ամբողջովին  արհեստական  նյութերից ա կազմված,  ստամոքսի քաղցկեղ ա առաջացնում:

----------


## Gayl

> Սնիկերս մի կեր:Բաղադրությունը ամբողջովին  արհեստական  նյութերից ա կազմված,  ստամոքսի քաղցկեղ ա առաջացնում:


Էտ երբվանի՞ց :Shok:  մանկուց սնիկերս չսիրեցի :LOL: , մարսը ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալի, էտ էլ ա ռակի բու՞ն:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նիհար ես?Երևի շատ ես սպորտով զբաղվում?


Հիմա՝ բնավ ոչ  :Jpit: : Բայց ժամանակին շատ եմ զբաղվել (մոտ յոթ տարի՝ բասկետբոլ, համարյա երկու տարի՝ կեմպո, տարիուկես՝ լող, տարիուկես՝ բոդիբիլդինգ...):

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ես շատ եմ սիրում քաղցրավենիք,կոնֆետներ և այլն,շատերը բացառություն չեն,բայց այստեղ մի հարց է ծագում,արդյոք որքան կարելի է ուտել և ինչ ազդեցություն ունի այն իմ առողջության վրա,դե օրինակ եթե ես ամեն օր սնիկերս եմ ուտում,դա նորմալ է?
> Կուզենայի լսել ձեր խորհուրդները


Դու լավ ես, ես մի ժամանակ օրը թ հատ սնիկերս էի ուտում  :Love: : Հիմա սնիկերս էդքան էլ չեմ ուտում, բայց փոխարենը ուրիշ շոկոլադներ եմ ուտում  :Nyam: : Երբեք չեմ հրաժարվում քաղցրավենիքից ու առողջական խնդիրներ էլ չունեմ (թու-թու-թու  :LOL: ):

Հլը առաջ շատ քաղցր ուտելուց չաղանում էի, հիմա չեմ էլ չաղանում  :LOL:

----------


## Okamigo

Դ ես էլ եմ շատ սպորտով զբաղվել,մոտ 4 տար բասկետբոլ եմ պարապել,հետո կառատե,հետո ֆուտբոլ,բայց հիմա մի քիչ չաղացել եմ,մտածում եմ քաղցրիցա

----------


## Ungrateful

Տո` քաղցրավենիք էլ, քաղցրաВеник էլ... ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում եմ: Ոտերիս չի:  :Jpit:  Ոչ էլ օրգանիզմիս.. մեկա չեմ չաղանում:  :Cry:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Քաղցրավենիքից հետևող խնդիրներից ամենամեծը գիրանալը չի, իմ կարծիքով: Ինքս քաղցրավենիքի սիրահար եմ: ԱՄՆում իմ հիմնական ուտելիքը, որ ամեն օր գդալով ուտում էի, M&Ms -ն էր (Միայն չարաշահելով օրգանիզմիս նյութափոխանակության բալանսն էի խախտել: Դեմքիս սարսածելի դուրս էր տվել: Դա կարող էր լինել շատ բաներից, իհարկե: Բայց այդ պատճառն էլ կար: ), քննությունների ընթացքում էլ օրական մի շոկոլադե սալիկը նորմա էր: Հիմա Սնիկերս, Մարս, նման քաղցրեղեններից խուսափում եմ, արհեստականությունն ինքս եմ զգում: Նախընտրում եմ մրգային տոննաները:  :Jpit: 

Քաղցրի վնասը ատամների խնամքի սխալ լինելով կարտահայտվի: Ուտելուց հետո, մանավանդ քնելուց առաջ, ատամները պետք է լվանալ: Լսել եմ, որ բերանում մնալուց հետո, քաղցրեղենի մնացորդները առաջացնում են ատմները վնասող նյութեր: Մանրամասներին չեմ տիրապետում:

Հ.Գ. Շոլոլադ  :Love:

----------


## Okamigo

> Քաղցրավենիքից հետևող խնդիրներից ամենամեծը գիրանալը չի, իմ կարծիքով: Ինքս քաղցրավենիքի սիրահար եմ: ԱՄՆում իմ հիմնական ուտելիքը, որ ամեն օր գդալով ուտում էի, M&Ms -ն էր (Միայն չարաշահելով օրգանիզմիս նյութափոխանակության բալանսն էի խախտել: Դեմքիս սարսածելի դուրս էր տվել: Դա կարող էր լինել շատ բաներից, իհարկե: Բայց այդ պատճառն էլ կար: ), քննությունների ընթացքում էլ օրական մի շոկոլադե սալիկը նորմա էր: Հիմա Սնիկերս, Մարս, նման քաղցրեղեններից խուսափում եմ, արհեստականությունն ինքս եմ զգում: Նախընտրում եմ մրգային տոննաները: 
> 
> Քաղցրի վնասը ատամների խնամքի սխալ լինելով կարտահայտվի: Ուտելուց հետո, մանավանդ քնելուց առաջ, ատամները պետք է լվանալ: Լսել եմ, որ բերանում մնալուց հետո, քաղցրեղենի մնացորդները առաջացնում են ատմները վնասող նյութեր: Մանրամասներին չեմ տիրապետում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շոլոլադ


Դե ատամների որ վնասում է.ետի գիտե,,դրա դեմ կա ատամի մածուկ,քնելուց առաջ լվանում եմ,փոքր ժամանակ Գերմանիայիս բարեկամները ամեն օր ինձ դրա մասին են հիշացնում,բայց դե չաղանալու հետ դա կապ չունի

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ամիգո ջան մարսի մասին տեղեկություներ չունեմ: Մարսի մեջ կրեմ ա էլի միայն: Իսկ սնիկերսը լրիվ արախիս ա:  :Jpit:  Երևի մարսը անշառ ա:

Միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել թե ինչից ա գիրացումը: Եղբայրս 1.84 բոյ ունի, օրը մի տասնհինգ անգամ սնունդ ա ընդունում, չհաշված քաղցրը 65 կիլո ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ամիգո ջան մարսի մասին տեղեկություներ չունեմ: Մարսի մեջ կրեմ ա էլի միայն: Իսկ սնիկերսը լրիվ արախիս ա:  Երևի մարսը անշառ ա:
> 
> Միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել թե ինչից ա գիրացումը: Եղբայրս 1.84 բոյ ունի, օրը մի տասնհինգ անգամ սնունդ ա ընդունում, չհաշված քաղցրը 65 կիլո ա:


 Սիրտս տեղը ընկավ, թե չէ տեղից էլ ստամոքսս փչացած ա:

----------


## ministr

Ոչ մի բանի չարաշահումն էլ լավ չի: Սնիկերսից ու նման արհեստական պլասմասներից հեռու եմ մնում: Ուտելուց հալալ-զուլալ ռուսական կոնֆետներ  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.01.2010), Diana99 (24.06.2013)

----------


## Enigmatic

Եսել եմ ահավոր քաղցրակեր :Sad:  բայց ինձ միշտ զսպում եմ, միայն որ հանկարծ չսկսեմ գիրանալը: Հատկապես թուլություն ունեմ ռեզին կոնֆետների հանդեպ, մանավանդ կովիկների :Love:  :LOL:  Իսկ սնիկերս , տենց բաները վաղուցվանից չեմ ուտում, եթե ուտեմ էլ Բաունծի եմ ուտում, ավելի թևթև է համեմատ մնացածի, հա մեկ էլ ՄՄԴենս: Ու խմորեղեն :Sad:  դրա համար մեր տունը հազարից մեկ եմ թողնում որ մաման խմորեղեն սարքի :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հեծանիվ քշելիս սնիկերս ուտելը անփոխարինելի է  :Jpit:  Չեք պատկերացնում ինչքան ուժ ու էներգիա է տալիս, լուրջ եմ ասում  :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես քաղցր էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում, կանֆետեղեն ուտում եմ, որոշ թխվածքներ նույնպես, բայց էն չափից դուր քաղցր բաներից զզվում եմ:

Համ էլ բուսական սնունդն ավելի առողջարար ա  :LOL:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ինչ լավա, որ չաղանալու պրոբլեմ չունեմ, դրա համար էլ երբ հավեսս տալիսա քաղցրավենիք եմ ուտում, ու փառք աստծո առողջությանս վրա էլ չի ազդում: Բայց սնիկերս էնքան շատ եմ սիրում :Love: , էս ինչ վատ լուրեր եմ լսում: :Sad:

----------


## Enigmatic

Այ մարդ ինչ ասես չեն հորինի, էնքան հետաքրքիրա սնիկերսի ի՞նչն ա արհեստական. վրան շոկոլադ ա, հետո ֆիստաշկաներ են, էն փափուկ մասնա ու անունը մոռացա, էն ռեզինանման մասնա, շատ-շատ կանֆետների մե կա էտ բաղադրությունը: Էնպես որ եշծե նա զդոռովիե :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Դու բաղադրությունը կարդա  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Դու բաղադրությունը կարդա


Տենց լինի Մինիստր ձյա, հիմա ամբողջ Ամերիկան պետքա համատարած Ռակով հիվանդ լիներ:

----------


## ministr

Յանի հիվանդ չի?  :Smile:  Ու ինչի մենակ ռակով? Ուղղակի իրանք ամեն տարի ստուգվում են բժշկի մոտ ու եթե ինչ որ բան էն չի ավելի շուտ են իմանում դեմն առնում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2010), Sophie (20.04.2011), Կաթիլ (17.01.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Սնիկերսի մասին հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց Մարս էլ ցանկալի չի ուտել, որովհետև լյարդի վրա լավ չի ազդում /բժչկական հետազոտությունների համաձայն - պոլիկլինիկայում եմ կարդացել :Smile: /
Իսկ չաղանալ-չչաղանալը ավելի շատ մարդու մարմնի կոնստիտուցիայից է կախված, եթե հակված ես դրան ամեն փոքր բանը կազդի, իսկ եթե չէ` շաաաաաաաաաաաատ, օրինակ, խմորեղեն պիտի ուտես, որ չաղացնի: 
Գոյություն ունի շոկոլադի դիետա` ուտում ես միայն շոկոլադ ու նիհարում, ոչ էլ ատամներն է փչացնում:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Մարդիկ սերը քաղցրավենիքի հանդեպ գենետիկորեն ծրագրավորված է: Որպեսզի օգտակար էլեմենտներ ստանայիր, պիտի հասած միրգ ուտեիր ու ոչ թե խակ, հետևաբար` ինչքան քաղցր, էնքան լավ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gayl

> Սնիկերսի մասին հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց Մարս էլ ցանկալի չի ուտել, որովհետև լյարդի վրա լավ չի ազդում /բժչկական հետազոտությունների համաձայն - պոլիկլինիկայում եմ կարդացել/
> Իսկ չաղանալ-չչաղանալը ավելի շատ մարդու մարմնի կոնստիտուցիայից է կախված, եթե հակված ես դրան ամեն փոքր բանը կազդի, իսկ եթե չէ` շաաաաաաաաաաաատ, օրինակ, խմորեղեն պիտի ուտես, որ չաղացնի: 
> Գոյություն ունի շոկոլադի դիետա` ուտում ես միայն շոկոլադ ու նիհարում, ոչ էլ ատամներն է փչացնում:


Ցանկացածի հետ գրազ կգամ, որ ինձ անգամ շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ խմորեղենը չի կարող չաղացնել, ըտենց բաներ չկա, ընգերս չաղա բայց ես իրանից շատ եմ ուտում:

----------


## dvgray

մարդ պետք ա ուտի էն, ինչ որ իրա սիրտը քաշում է:
ուրիշ հարց է, որ պետք չէ անջատված ուտել: ու ուտել պետք է դանդաղ, առանց շտապելու, աշխատելով լավ ծամել ու մարսել կերածը: 
…
բայց: հիմիկվա կերակրատեսակների մեջ մեծագույն տեղը գրավում է քիմիական համերով ու հոտերով ստացված կերերը: Այսինքն վտանգանոր է ոչ թե կերը այլ այն քիմիան, որը օգտագործվում է այնտեղ: Մի երեք տարի առաջ դիսքավերիով եմ դիտել, որ  մի շվեցարցացի քիմիկոս-կերակրաբան պատմում էր որ իր մետ ունի պրակտիկորեն բոլոր համերը, ու ցույց էր տալիս ապակյա սրվակները:
այնպես որ քիմիան այժմ դուք/մենք ընդունում ենք ամենաանսպասելի կերերի հետը անգամ- կաթ, մածուն, միս, պտուղ-բանջարեղեն: 
իսկ սրա ալտերնատիվը ես չեմ տենում: անգամ եթե դու ինքտ բռնես աճացնես, մեկ է , մեջը ինչ զիբիլ ասես որ չի լինի ՝ ջրի ու հողի մեջ հոսող գետնատակի ջրերի պատճառով:

----------

Enigmatic (13.01.2010), Դեկադա (13.01.2010), Կաթիլ (17.01.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ցանկացածի հետ գրազ կգամ, որ ինձ անգամ շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ խմորեղենը չի կարող չաղացնել, ըտենց բաներ չկա, ընգերս չաղա բայց ես իրանից շատ եմ ուտում:


Դե, մեկը մյուսին չի հակասում, կարող են լինել կոնստիտուցիաներ, որոնց վրա նույնիսկ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատը չազդի :Smile:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> հիմիկվա կերակրատեսակների մեջ մեծագույն տեղը գրավում է քիմիական համերով ու հոտերով ստացված կերերը: Այսինքն վտանգանոր է ոչ թե կերը այլ այն քիմիան, որը օգտագործվում է այնտեղ:


Կարծեմ, գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված սնունդն է, որ մարդ նույնիսկ նորմալ չի մարսում, որովհետև էդ տիպի "կոդերը" օրգանիզմի համար էսպես ասած "անընթեռնելի" են

----------


## bari hoki

Ընդհանրապես քաղցրը վնաս է առողջությանը, խորհուրդ է տրվում հնարավորին չապ քիչ օգտագործել:
Հատկապես ընտանի կենդանիներին արգելվում է քաղցրը, հնարավոր է սատկի:

----------


## ministr

Էդ ինչից վերցրիր որ վնասա? Գլյուկոզա կարողա պետքա կարտոլ ուտելով ստանանք?

----------

My World My Space (17.01.2010), Ungrateful (17.01.2010), Դեկադա (17.01.2010), Կաթիլ (17.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2013)

----------


## Ungrateful

Քաղցրավենիքը վնաս ա, Կոլան վնաս ա, հացը վնաս ա, միսը վնաս ա, կանաչին վնաս ա, ձեզ լսենք՝ ամեն ինչ վնաս ա... ոտերիս, թողեք հանգիստ մեռնենք:  :Jpit:

----------


## bari hoki

> Էդ ինչից վերցրիր որ վնասա? Գլյուկոզա կարողա պետքա կարտոլ ուտելով ստանանք?


Կներես ուզում էի ասել շաքարով պատրաստած քաղցրավենիք:
Այստեղ կարող էք նայել, կներեք անգլերեն կամ ուրիշ լեզվով չեմ կարող գտնել, մի ուրիշ անգամ կփորցեմ փնտրել:
Թարգմանեմ վերնագիրը: Շաքար, նման է մահացու թույնի:
http://fitness.rubriek.nl/fitness/suiker.php

----------

Sophie (20.04.2011)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Քաղցրավենիքը վնաս ա, Կոլան վնաս ա, հացը վնաս ա, միսը վնաս ա, կանաչին վնաս ա, ձեզ լսենք՝ ամեն ինչ վնաս ա... ոտերիս, *թողեք հանգիստ մեռնենք:*



հանգիստ չէ, այլ առողջ :Wink: 


ժող ամեն օր, կարելիա ասել ամեն ժամ քաղցր ինչ-որ բան եմ ուտում :Tongue: ու ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չունեմ/չասեք հետո կունենս, հաստատ քաղցրից չոռ չի կպնի :LOL: / նենց որ կերեք ինչ ուզում եք, երբ ուզում եք :Blush:

----------


## Gayl

> հանգիստ չէ, այլ առողջ
> 
> 
> ժող ամեն օր, կարելիա ասել ամեն ժամ քաղցր ինչ-որ բան եմ ուտումու ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չունեմ/չասեք հետո կունենս, հաստատ քաղցրից չոռ չի կպնի/ նենց որ կերեք ինչ ուզում եք, երբ ուզում եք


Իհարկե ամեն ինչ չափավոր պետք է լինի օձի թույնի չափավորը դեղ ա, մեղրի շատն էլ թույն, ընենց որ քարից փափուկ սամալյոտից փոքր կարելի ա աղալ բայց չափավոր :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> հանգիստ չէ, այլ առողջ


"Курить вредно, пить противно, а умирать здоровым жалко."
Հեչ լսել ե՞ս:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> "Курить вредно, пить противно, а умирать здоровым жалко."
> Հեչ լսել ե՞ս:


հենց սրա համար էլ ասում եմ կերեք ինչ ուզում եք ու երբ ուզում եք

ես ինձ չեմ զրկում ոչ մի բանից, հենց հիմա էլ կանֆետ եմ ուտում, ու սենց արդեն 25 տարիա :Blush:

----------

Ungrateful (17.01.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես փոքր ժամանակ ընգնում էի թիթիզ բաների հետևից՝ «վայ բա որ շատ ուտեմ, կարողա չաղանամ»: Իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ, որ ինչի պահանջ օրգանիզմդ զգում ա, պիտի ուտես: 

Հա մեկ էլ էն ժամանակ, որ տենց բաների հետևից էի ընկնում, չաղանում էի, իսկ հիմա չեմ չաղանում

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Ոչ գիրանալու հետ պրոբլեմներ ունեմ, ոչ էլ առողջական խնդիրներ,  ցանկության դեպքում գիշեր լինի, թե ցերեկ, քաղցրավենիք ուտում եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ինչի պահանջ օրգանիզմդ զգում ա, պիտի ուտես


... ու անես :

----------

Հայկօ (17.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

Ինչ որ գիտեի այս թեմայից սիրով ձեզ ասացի: Մարդը, որ թույն էլ խմի միանգամից չի մահանա այլ որոշակի ժամանակ անց:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.06.2013)

----------


## bari hoki

> Ոչ գիրանալու հետ պրոբլեմներ ունեմ, ոչ էլ առողջական խնդիրներ,  ցանկության դեպքում գիշեր լինի, թե ցերեկ, քաղցրավենիք ուտում եմ


Կյանքում ամեն բան կարիք ունի կանոնի, առանց որի  կայանում է  ոչինչ:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Մարդը, որ թույն էլ խմի միանգամից չի մահանա այլ որոշակի ժամանակ անց:


Մարդը մահանում է նրանից, ինչից կարծում է, որ պետք է մահանա և էն ժամանակ, երբ կարծում է, որ պետք է մահանա))))))))))))) "Վուդուի մահը" ձեզ օրինակ:

----------

Ֆոտոն (01.02.2010)

----------


## vitaminka

Ես սիրում եմ սև(դառը) շոկոլադ:Շատ օգտակար է,չի պարունակում ներկանյութեր և առոմատիզատորներ:



> Ընդհանրապես քաղցրը վնաս է առողջությանը, խորհուրդ է տրվում հնարավորին չապ քիչ օգտագործել:
> Հատկապես ընտանի կենդանիներին արգելվում է քաղցրը, հնարավոր է սատկի:


Չգիտեմ ինչպես ընտանի կենդանիների համար,բայց մարդու ուղեղի բջիջների համար որպես սննդամթերքի աղբյուր հանդիսանում է գլյուկոզան,որի հիմնական մատակարարը ածխաջրերն են:իսկ քաղցրավենիքները ածխաջրերով շատ հարուստ են:Վնասակար կարող է լինել շաքարախտով հվանդների համար:

----------

Ամպ (08.01.2011), Երվանդ (07.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ինչքան կարող եք քաղցր կերեք,ասում են քաղցր ուտող մարդիկ բարի են լինում: :Ok:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես սիրում եմ սև(դառը) շոկոլադ:Շատ օգտակար է,չի պարունակում ներկանյութեր և առոմատիզատորներ:


 Ինչի *դառը* շոկոլադը *քաղցր*ավենիքի մեջ մտնում ա՞  :Jpit: :

----------

Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## vitaminka

> Ինչի *դառը* շոկոլադը *քաղցր*ավենիքի մեջ մտնում ա՞ :


Մանուլ ջան, քանի որ դառնավենիքներ չկան,ես սև շոկոլադը դասեցի քաղցրավենիք շարքումը :Smile: 
Իսկ դու գիտես որ շատ դառը, համի րեցեպտորները ընկալում են որպես քաղցր համ :Wink:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մանուլ ջան, քանի որ դառնավենիքներ չկան,ես սև շոկոլադը դասեցի քաղցրավենիք շարքումը
> Իսկ դու գիտես որ շատ դառը, համի րեցեպտորները ընկալում են որպես քաղցր համ


 Կատակ էր  :Jpit: :
 Դե եթե շատ քաղցրը կարող ա ընկալվել որպես կծու համ, քո ասածին էլ եմ հավատում  :Jpit: :

 Ես էլ եմ քաղցրակեր, բայց դառը շոկոլադ չեմ սիրում, որովհետև դառն ա  :Jpit: : Ամենաշատը պնդուկով շոկոլադ եմ սիրում  :Love: : Դե մեկ էլ խմորեղեններ եմ սիրում, հատկապես շոկոլադով  :Smile: : Մեկ էլ «կիևսկի» (կիևյա՞ն) տորթ. բեզե էլ եմ շատ սիրում  :Love: :
 Քաղցրից չեմ չաղանում, ու չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկի չաղանալու հիմնական պատճառը քաղցրը լինի: Շատ-շատ ատամներին վնաս տա  :Pardon: :

----------


## erexa

Քաղցրավենիքը կարելի է ասել շատ վատ ազդեցություն ունի օրգանիզմի վրա նամանավանդ եթե սպորտով չեք զբաղվում:Խորհուրդ չէի տա ամեն օր սնիկերս կամ մեկ այլ կոնֆետներ ուտել քանի որ դրանք կարող են հետագայում լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնել:Իմիջայլոց շատ հիվանդություններ առաջանում են հենց սխալ սնվելուց:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Ես ուղղակի պաշտում եմ շոկոլադն ու մնացած քաղցրավենիքները-- մամայի սարքած թխվածքներից /հաստատ ամենաօգտակարը :Cool: / մինչև ժելատինկա-ճիճուները... Շատ փոքռ ժամանակվանից քաղցրակեր եմ եղել, չնայած էն ժամանակ շատ նիհար երեխա էի.... հիմա էլ չեմ չաղանում , ոռովհետև էներգիաս սպառում եմ... Օրինակ Ես չեմ կառա ոչ գիչք կառդամ, ոչ դաս անեմ, եթե քաղցռ ում իրգ չունենամ :Love:

----------


## Ամպ

Միայն և միայն այս շոկոլադներից  :Love: 

… իսկ կոնյակո՜վ  :Nyam:

----------

Diana99 (24.06.2013), Meme (08.01.2011), Renata (25.10.2011), Ձայնալար (08.01.2011)

----------


## Meme

> Միայն և միայն այս շոկոլադներից 
> 
> … իսկ կոնյակո՜վ


Համեցեք մեր տուն,դրանից ունենք,հյուրասիրում եմ :Wink: 




Միշտ սիրել եմ շոկոլադ,ու առանց շոկոլադի օր չեմ ունեցել,անպայման մի փոքր չափաբաժին գոնե պիտի ունենամ տանը,թե չէ մեկ մեկ ընգնում դարակներն եմ փորփրում,ու չգտնելու դեպքում,անպայման կամ զանգ պապային,կամ էլ ինքս եմ վազում խանութ :Blush: 
Շաաատ եմ սիրում այ էս շոկոլադից ,դրա համար էլ նորտարվա շոկոլադների մեջից բոլորը :Nyam:  :Pardon: .....նենց որ շոկոլադ ջան,մի նեղացի,բայց ես քեզ :Love: շաաատ շաատ եմ սիրում

----------

Diana99 (24.06.2013), Inna (09.01.2011), paniaG (08.01.2011), Renata (25.10.2011), Ամպ (09.01.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

:Unsure: :

----------

Inna (09.01.2011), Meme (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011), Renata (25.10.2011)

----------


## Askalaf

Ամենասիրածս քաղցրավենիքները՝

----------

Meme (09.01.2011), Renata (25.10.2011)

----------


## Inna

> :


Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում Ալպեն :Love: 
Սորինի... :Nyam:

----------

Diana99 (24.06.2013), Meme (09.01.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Փաաաաաաայ ես ինչ լաաաավ թեմայա...
Ժող ջան առանց չափազանցնելու ես շոկոլադից ոնց որ կախվածություն ունենամ, ախր շաաաաաատ եմ է սիրում, ես կասեի շաաաաաատ շաաաաատ։ Պահի տակ ընենց կարիք եմ ունենում. են ոնցա որ մարդ ծառավա լինում շաաատ ուժեղ , ես այ տենց պահի տակ շոկոլադի կարիք եմ ունենում։ 
Սիրածս շոկոլադը արդեն վերևում պոստ արած ալպենգոլդնա։ Վերջերս փորձեցի մյատնի շոկոլադ ու եդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ ինչպես կաթնային ու դառը։ Իսկ քանի որ թեման ընդհանուր քաղցրավենիքի մասինա ասեմ, որ շոկոլադից բացի վերջերս սկսել եմ սիրել սերուցքային կրեմով խմորեղենները  :Smile:  
p.s. ես թեման հղիներին խստիվ արգելվումա կարդալ , որովհետև ապագա երեխաների հայրիկները կարող ա մեեեեեեծ ֆինանսական վնասներ կրեն  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## yerevanci

Քաղցր  ուտել  հաճույքի  պես  մի  բանա,  չգիտեմ  իմ  մոտ  էտպեսա,  ո՞նց  կարելիա  շոկոլադ  չսիրել,  էտ  ուղղակի  հրաշքա,  նամանավանդ  երբ  լավ,  այսինքն  իսկական  շոկոլադ  ես  ուտում:  Նախնտրում  եմ  Դավի  և  Ռոսիայի  սև  շոկոլադը  ու  Ալպեն  գոլդի  դեղին  տուփովը

----------

Renata (25.10.2011)

----------


## Diana99

Վայ,քաղցրավենիքը ու նրա բոլոր տեսակները իմ թուլությունն են ,շատ-շատ եմ սիրում,եթե ինձ թողնեն օրը 10 հատ կուտեմ,բայց շատ ուտելուց էլ չաղանում եմ:  :Sad:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Օ՜,այդ անունս լսելուց անկախ ինձնից սովածանում եմ:
Օրեր են լինում,որ իմ հացն ու ջուրը շոկոլադնա լինում :Xeloq: 

Գիտեմ,որ վնասա,բայց դե...
Սիրում եմ է,վաախ,շա՜տ եմ սիրում:Հատկապես շոկոլադապատ սալորաչիր,կիտ-կատ,տվիքս,դառը շոկոլադ :Love:

----------

Diana99 (24.06.2013)

----------


## Diana99

Նախկին դասարանցիս ` իմ շատ սիրելի Էրիկը ինձ ամեն օր կոնֆետներ էր բերում շոկոլադե քանի որ նրանք խանութ ունեին:Ամեն օր Էրիկին նայելուց  ,կոնֆետները հանում էր գրպանից,արդեն գիտեր ինչ եմ ուզում  :Crazy:

----------

Enna Adoly (24.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Նախկին դասարանցիս ` իմ շատ սիրելի Էրիկը ինձ ամեն օր կոնֆետներ էր բերում շոկոլադե քանի որ նրանք խանութ ունեին:Ամեն օր Էրիկին նայելուց  ,կոնֆետները հանում էր գրպանից,արդեն գիտեր ինչ եմ ուզում


 :LOL: մեր դասարանում կոնֆետի գործարանը իմն էր

----------

Diana99 (24.06.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> մեր դասարանում կոնֆետի գործարանը իմն էր


 :Hands Up:

----------

Enna Adoly (24.06.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջին ժամանակներում քաղցրավենիք համարյա չեմ ուտում։ Երբեմն պաղպաղակ եմ ուտում (ոչ կաթնային) ու դառը շոկոլադ։ Բայց մտադիր եմ մոտ ապագայում դրանցից էլ հրաժարվել։ Ընդհանրապես նկատել եմ, որ ինչքան ճիշտ եմ սնվում, էնքան ավելի քիչ է սիրտս վնասակար բաներ ուզում։ Կարելի է ասել, որ երբ օրգանիզմը ճիշտ ուղու վրա է ընկնում, սկսում է մերժել սխալ սննդամթերքը։ Քաղցրի պահանջ, իհարկե, ունենում եմ, բայց այն գրեթե լիովին բավարարվում է մեծ քանակությամբ մրգեղեն ուտելով  :Nyam: ։ Համոզված եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ սնվելու դեպքում քաղցրիս պահանջը հարյուր տոկոսով կբավարարեմ միայն մրգեր ուտելով։

Իսկ որ ասում են՝ օրգանիզմն ինչ պահանջում է, դա էլ օգտակար է, ու պիտի ուտես, սխալ է. տարիներ շարունակ վնասակար ուտելիքներով «բթացած» (էս բառից, խնդրում եմ, չվիրավորվել. շատ փնտրեցի, ավելի հարմար բառ չգտա ուղղակի) օրգանիզմը չի կարող ճիշտ բան պահանջել, այսինքն՝ կարող է ճիշտ բաներ էլ պահանջել, իհարկե, բայց չի կարելի վստահ լինել, որ էն ամենը, ինչ պահանջում է, ճիշտ է։ Ամբողջ օրը կոլա ու ֆասթ ֆուդ սպառող փուչիկ դառած ամերիկացիների օրգանիզմներն էլ լիտրերով կոլա ու ֆասթ ֆուդ են պահանջում, որովհետև դրան են սովորել, բայց եթե դա ճիշտ պահանջ լիներ, հո փուչիկ չէին դառնա։ Կամ՝ ալկոհոլիկի օրգանիզմն ալկոհոլ է պահանջում, ինչից չի կարելի եզրակացնել, որ նրա համար ալկոհոլն օգտակար է։

Էս ա Ակումբի երդվյալ քաղցրակերները կթռնեն դեմքիս  :Black Eye: ։

----------

Diana99 (25.06.2013), Enna Adoly (24.06.2013), ivy (24.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (24.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Վերջին ժամանակներում...


Էս համարյա ոնց որ ես լինեի գրած՝ էն բացառությամբ, որ ինձ մոտ շաքարի օգտագործումն ընդհանրապես զրոյի է հասցված. ոչ մի տեսակի քաղցրավենիք կամ շաքար պարունակող որևէ բան չեմ օգտագործում: Քաղցրի պահանջը լրիվ մրգերով եմ բավարարում (հազվադեպ նաև մեղրով), թեև առանձնապես ոչ էլ լինում է էդ պահանջը:
Մեր տանն ընդհանրապես քաղցրավենիք չի լինում, իսկ շաքար առնում եմ միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ գիտեմ, որ հյուր է գալու, ու կարող է թեյ-սուրճի հետ շաքար ուզենա (հա, թեյ-սուրճն էլ եմ մենակ հյուրերի համար առնում): Ու էդ շաքարը էդպես մնում է հեռավոր անկյունում՝ մինչև հաջորդ հյուրի գալը: 
Սկեսուրս շատ է ախ ու վիշ անում Սոնյայի համար, թե խեղճ էրեխա՝ ուրիշները շոկոլադ են ուտում, իսկ ինքը խնձոր ու գազար: Բայց դե էդ էն հարցն է, որ ես ոչ մի կոմպրոմիսների պատրաստ չեմ: Շաքարից ավելի վատ բան երևի մենակ ավելի շատ շաքարն է:

----------

erexa (25.06.2013), Ուլուանա (25.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Էս համարյա ոնց որ ես լինեի գրած՝ էն բացառությամբ, որ ինձ մոտ շաքարի օգտագործումն ընդհանրապես զրոյի է հասցված. ոչ մի տեսակի քաղցրավենիք կամ շաքար պարունակող որևէ բան չեմ օգտագործում: Քաղցրի պահանջը լրիվ մրգերով եմ բավարարում (հազվադեպ նաև մեղրով), թեև առանձնապես ոչ էլ լինում է էդ պահանջը:
> Մեր տանն ընդհանրապես քաղցրավենիք չի լինում, իսկ շաքար առնում եմ միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ գիտեմ, որ հյուր է գալու, ու կարող է թեյ-սուրճի հետ շաքար ուզենա (հա, թեյ-սուրճն էլ եմ մենակ հյուրերի համար առնում): Ու էդ շաքարը էդպես մնում է հեռավոր անկյունում՝ մինչև հաջորդ հյուրի գալը: 
> Սկեսուրս շատ է ախ ու վիշ անում Սոնյայի համար, թե խեղճ էրեխա՝ ուրիշները շոկոլադ են ուտում, իսկ ինքը խնձոր ու գազար: Բայց դե էդ էն հարցն է, որ ես ոչ մի կոմպրոմիսների պատրաստ չեմ: Շաքարից ավելի վատ բան երևի մենակ ավելի շատ շաքարն է:


Բայց շոկոլադը, շաքարը լավ ու օգտակար են, եթե չափի մեջ է: Պե՞տք է որ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել դրանցից.

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց շոկոլադը, շաքարը լավ ու օգտակար են, եթե չափի մեջ է: Պե՞տք է որ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել դրանցից.


 Դե ով դա լավ ու օգտակար է համարում, թող շարունակի օգտագործել։
Ես միս էլ չեմ օգտագործում, ոչ էլ վերամշակված մթերք, բայց սննդի վերաբերյալ իմ պատկերացումներն ուրիշներին պարտադրել չեմ պատրաստվում. ամեն մեկն իր ճիշտն ու սխալն ունի…

----------

Stranger_Friend (25.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան, սև շոկոլադի մեջ շաքար կա: Եթե գիտես նենց ֆիրմայի սև շոկոլադ, որի մեջ շաքար չկա, խնդրում եմ՝ անունն ասա, գնամ, գտնեմ, թե չէ արդեն քիչ ա մնում՝ կակաո առնեմ, կարագի հետ խառնեմ, որ շոկոլադի պահանջս բավարարեմ, իսկ շաքարի քաղցրից սիրտս խառնում ա, ու ես մի կողմից շոկոլադ եմ ուզում, մյուս կողմից ոչ մի սև շոկոլադ բավականաչափ դառը չի: Հա, ես էլ եմ թարգել շաքար օգտագործելը (չնայած հատուկ չեմ արել, ինքնաբերաբար ա ստացվել), շաքարի քաղցր չեմ կարողանում ուտել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ինչ վերաբերում ա շաքարի օգտակարությունը: Շաքարն ինքն իրենով հեչ օգտակար չի, բայց շատ ժամանակ փրկիչ ուժ ա, երբ պետք ա երկար սոված մնալուց հետո արագ ուժերը վերականգնել: Իզուր չի, որ բժիշկներն իրենք էլ ուժասպառ եղած մարդկանց գլյուկոզ են ներարկում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս համարյա ոնց որ ես լինեի գրած՝ էն բացառությամբ, որ ինձ մոտ շաքարի օգտագործումն ընդհանրապես զրոյի է հասցված. ոչ մի տեսակի քաղցրավենիք կամ շաքար պարունակող որևէ բան չեմ օգտագործում: Քաղցրի պահանջը լրիվ մրգերով եմ բավարարում (հազվադեպ նաև մեղրով), թեև առանձնապես ոչ էլ լինում է էդ պահանջը:
> Մեր տանն ընդհանրապես քաղցրավենիք չի լինում, իսկ շաքար առնում եմ միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ գիտեմ, որ հյուր է գալու, ու կարող է թեյ-սուրճի հետ շաքար ուզենա (հա, թեյ-սուրճն էլ եմ մենակ հյուրերի համար առնում): Ու էդ շաքարը էդպես մնում է հեռավոր անկյունում՝ մինչև հաջորդ հյուրի գալը: 
> Սկեսուրս շատ է ախ ու վիշ անում Սոնյայի համար, թե խեղճ էրեխա՝ ուրիշները շոկոլադ են ուտում, իսկ ինքը խնձոր ու գազար: Բայց դե էդ էն հարցն է, որ ես ոչ մի կոմպրոմիսների պատրաստ չեմ: Շաքարից ավելի վատ բան երևի մենակ ավելի շատ շաքարն է:


Դե, ես էլ Արեգին ոչ մի գրամ չեմ տալիս։ Ինքը ոչ գիտի, թե կոնֆետն ինչ ա, ոչ էլ թխվածքը։ Կոնֆետ որ ուրիշները տալիս են, վերցնում, հավեսով խաղում ա որպես խաղալիք  :Jpit: ։ Գաղափար չունի, որ մեջինն ուտելու բան ա։ 




> Ան, սև շոկոլադի մեջ շաքար կա: Եթե գիտես նենց ֆիրմայի սև շոկոլադ, որի մեջ շաքար չկա, խնդրում եմ՝ անունն ասա, գնամ, գտնեմ, թե չէ արդեն քիչ ա մնում՝ կակաո առնեմ, կարագի հետ խառնեմ, որ շոկոլադի պահանջս բավարարեմ, իսկ շաքարի քաղցրից սիրտս խառնում ա, ու ես մի կողմից շոկոլադ եմ ուզում, մյուս կողմից ոչ մի սև շոկոլադ բավականաչափ դառը չի: Հա, ես էլ եմ թարգել շաքար օգտագործելը (չնայած հատուկ չեմ արել, ինքնաբերաբար ա ստացվել), շաքարի քաղցր չեմ կարողանում ուտել:


Բյուր, գիտեմ, որ սև շոկոլադի մեջ էլ շաքար կա։ Դրա համար էլ գրել էի, որ համարյա չեմ օգտագործում շաքար ու սև շոկոլադը նշել էի որպես բացառություն, ոչ թե որպես շաքար չպարունակող քաղցրավենիք։

Էս պահին չեմ հիշում, բայց մի ժամանակ մի ֆիրմայի սև շոկոլադ էինք առնում, որի տարբեր տոկոսանոցները կային։ Ես, օրինակ, 75–ից բարձրը չեմ կարողանում ուտել, ինձ համար շատ դառն ա, իսկ 75–ը լավ ա։ Բայց կան նաև 85, 90%–անոցներ։ Դու հեչ փորձե՞լ ես էդքան բարձր տոկոսանոցներից։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էս համարյա ոնց որ ես լինեի գրած՝ էն բացառությամբ, որ ինձ մոտ շաքարի օգտագործումն ընդհանրապես զրոյի է հասցված. ոչ մի տեսակի քաղցրավենիք կամ շաքար պարունակող որևէ բան չեմ օգտագործում: Քաղցրի պահանջը լրիվ մրգերով եմ բավարարում (հազվադեպ նաև մեղրով), թեև առանձնապես ոչ էլ լինում է էդ պահանջը:
> Մեր տանն ընդհանրապես քաղցրավենիք չի լինում, իսկ շաքար առնում եմ միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ գիտեմ, որ հյուր է գալու, ու կարող է թեյ-սուրճի հետ շաքար ուզենա (հա, թեյ-սուրճն էլ եմ մենակ հյուրերի համար առնում): Ու էդ շաքարը էդպես մնում է հեռավոր անկյունում՝ մինչև հաջորդ հյուրի գալը: 
> Սկեսուրս շատ է ախ ու վիշ անում Սոնյայի համար, թե խեղճ էրեխա՝ ուրիշները շոկոլադ են ուտում, իսկ ինքը խնձոր ու գազար: Բայց դե էդ էն հարցն է, որ ես ոչ մի կոմպրոմիսների պատրաստ չեմ: Շաքարից ավելի վատ բան երևի մենակ ավելի շատ շաքարն է:


Ախր ընդամենը երկու տարի է անցել։ 

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2175687

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2258076

Տեսնես կլինի՞ մի օր, որ ես էլ կարողանամ էսքան անտարբեր խոսել քաղցրավենիքի մասին։ Ինչ-որ կասկածում եմ։ Գոնե շոկոլադ պիտի ուտեմ, հատկապես՝ դարչինով շոկոլադ։

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գիտեմ, որ սև շոկոլադի մեջ էլ շաքար կա։ Դրա համար էլ գրել էի, որ համարյա չեմ օգտագործում շաքար ու սև շոկոլադը նշել էի որպես բացառություն, ոչ թե որպես շաքար չպարունակող քաղցրավենիք։
> 
> Էս պահին չեմ հիշում, բայց մի ժամանակ մի ֆիրմայի սև շոկոլադ էինք առնում, որի տարբեր տոկոսանոցները կային։ Ես, օրինակ, 75–ից բարձրը չեմ կարողանում ուտել, ինձ համար շատ դառն ա, իսկ 75–ը լավ ա։ Բայց կան նաև 85, 90%–անոցներ։ Դու հեչ փորձե՞լ ես էդքան բարձր տոկոսանոցներից։


Հա, փորձել եմ: Մինչև հիմա, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, մենակ Գրանդ քենդիինն ա համապատասխանել իմ պահանջներին: Էս վերջերս մի հատն առա, վրան գրած էր extra bitter, 85% կակաո, ֆլան-ֆստան, բայց էլի ահավոր քաղցր էր: Գոնե ինձ համար:




> Ախր ընդամենը երկու տարի է անցել։ 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2175687
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2258076
> 
> Տեսնես կլինի՞ մի օր, որ ես էլ կարողանամ էսքան անտարբեր խոսել քաղցրավենիքի մասին։ Ինչ-որ կասկածում եմ։ Գոնե շոկոլադ պիտի ուտեմ, հատկապես՝ դարչինով շոկոլադ։


Լիլ, բայց ախր կողմնակի բաները՝ կաթը, շաքարը, եթե կուզես, դարչինը, պնդուկ-մնդուկը ու մնացած այլ զըրթերը փչացնում են շոկոլադի համը:

----------


## ivy

> Ախր *ընդամենը* երկու տարի է անցել։ 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2175687
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2258076


Իրականում, երկու տարին էդքան էլ «ընդամենը» չի:
Երկուսուկես տարի առաջ, երբ արել եմ առաջին գրառումը, հղի էի ու քաղցրի ուժեղ պահանջ ունեի. ասում են աղջիկ բալիկ սպասելու դեպքում հաճախ է էդպես լինում:
Եվ էն ժամանակ դեռ շատ էլ մի խորացած չէի «առողջ սննդի» հարցերի մեջ:
Ու թեև բուսակերության դեռ վեց տարի առաջ եմ անցել, դրա պատճառն էն ժամանակ մսի հանդեպ զզվանքի մի դեպքն էր, որից հետո չէի կարող մսի երես տեսնել: Եթե հիմա լիներ էդ հարցը, արդեն լրիվ գիտակցաբար կգնայի բուսակերության, որովհետև լիքը բան գիտեմ առողջ սննդի մասին: Նույնը վերաբերվում է նաև շաքարին, վերամշակված սննդին և այլն, որոնց մասին առաջ էդքան տեղեկացված չէի:
«Առողջ սննդի» հանդեպ իմ հետաքրքրությունը հենց բալիկիս ծնվելուց հետո է առաջացել կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ կտրուկ խորացել: Որովհետև արդեն ոչ միայն իմ, այլև իր սննդի համար էի պատասխանատու: Ու վերջին ամիսներին շատ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել եմ էդ թեման, ներառյալ՝ գրքեր, օնլայն կուրսեր, հաղորդումներ, հոդվածներ:
Հիմա ինձ ոչինչ չի ստիպի սնվել էնպես, ինչպես առաջ էի սնվում. չափազանց շատ բան գիտեմ էդ թեմայով: 
Ու հա, երկու-երեք տարին ահագին երկար ժամանակ է, որովհետև էն ժամանակ ոչ էս գիտելիքներն ունեի, ոչ էլ դրանք ստանալու հանդեպ խորը հետաքրքրությունը: 
Սնվելը միայն հաճույք ստանալն ու փորը լցնելը չի. դա նախ և առաջ առողջությունն է:  Ու ինձ համար դա շատ կարևոր թեմա է:
Բացի դրանից, հիմա գիտեմ, որ «առողջ» սնունդը հեչ էլ ձանձրալի ու անհամ սննդակարգ չի, այլ շատ-շատ ավելի համով ու բազմազան է, քան էն, ինչ հաճախ ընտրում ենք դրա փոխարեն:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.06.2013)

----------

